# Senior kitty in need of a good home (NYC)



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

From my group:

I just received an email about a 12 year old cat whose mom left him behind in their apartment. Ira Manhoff, [email protected] would bring the cat to you, if anyone in the NYC area is interested. Apparently the landlord wants to rent the apartment and wants the cat out., Mr. Manhoff cannot take in any more as he already has 12. The senior cat is a neutered male who is mostly white with tabby spots. Right now he is pretty freaked out but before this he was friendly and affectionate. And, Mr. Manhoff would have it totally vetted, tested etc., if someone is interested. He is located in NYC in Manhattan.

Bobbye


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

no one answered your post,poor thing is 12 yrs. old,someone should give him a loving home for his last years.


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

So any update? Poor kitty


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pyross_Smurf said:


> So any update? Poor kitty


I have no idea, sorry  .


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

If the kitty haven't found a home yet, please email me (there's a button on the bottom to do that) and I'll try my best. I live in Brooklyn.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Why don't you email her to see if the cat is still available? The email is in the original post.


----------

